# احتواء الحـــــريـق Enclosure Fire Dynamics



## Eng-Maher (16 فبراير 2007)

Enclosure Fire Dynamics 
-------------------------------






----------------------
الرابط ب المرفقات .................................


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 فبراير 2007)

عناوين مجلات متخصصه فى علم الحريق 

• Combustion and Flame
http://www.elsevier.nl/inca/publications/store/5/0/5/7/3/6/
• Fire Technology
http://www.nfpa.org/firetech.html
• Fire and Materials
http://journals.wiley.com/wilcat-bin/ops/ID1/0308-0501/prod
• Journal of Applied Fire Science
http://literary.com/baywood/pages/AF/index.html
• Journal of Fire Science
http://www.techpub.com/tech/default.asp
• Journal of Hazardous Materials
http://www.elsevier.nl/inca/publications/store/5/0/2/6/9/1/
• American Institute of Chemical Engineers Journal
http://198.6.4.175/docs/publication/journal/index.htm
• Risk Analysis
http://198.6.4.175/docs/publication/journal/index.htm
• Risk Management Quarterly Newsletter
http://www.dne.bnl.gov/rmq.html
© 2000 by CRC Press LLC
لو فى عنوان يعطيك رساله انه مش لاقى الصفحه ..تلاحظ ان الينك الاساسى موجود فى نصف الصفحه اضغط عليه


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 فبراير 2007)

http://www.nfpa.org/index.asp?cookie_test=1

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/home?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0

http://search.aiche.org/search/?sp-...9-1&sp-p=all&sp-k=aiche&sp-t=search&sp-q=fire


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 فبراير 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووور بو خالد وشرفت المنتدى


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين 
اتمني زيادة الاستفادة والعرفة عن منظومات الإنذار ضد الحريق مرتبطة بمنظومات الإنذار من لديه المعرفة يفيدنا أكثر وأكثر أنا اعمل في هذا المجال وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## قلب الأحبة (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه وريرضاه


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## saidsaudi (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بُلو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لكل الاعضاء الذين ساهم بكلمه طيبه


----------



## gaberr2000 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالمحسن جنيدي (17 يناير 2010)

مشكورين عا
لي هذا الموضوع الشية الهام


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (18 مايو 2010)

تعلم العلم وأقرأ فالعلم تاج النبوة والله قال ليحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة----------- نعيم عبدالكريم


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (18 مايو 2010)

:28::77:تعلم العلم وأقرأ فالعلم تاج النبوة والله قال ليحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة----------- نعيم عبدالكريم


----------



## saod h (3 يونيو 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الطيب....!


----------



## محمد القطعانى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووور يا غالى افادك الله


----------



## محمد القطعانى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا غالى


----------



## المهندسهاني (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hossam83 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## hossam83 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

:15:


----------



## هانى مدحت حنفى (22 نوفمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moneeb (4 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر لكم ... وب التوفيق


----------



## civil en.ali (2 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله في اخي الكريم


----------

